# pigments



## tana2210 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all, so im in adelaide but the bf is heading to Melb in March. i have been to the chapel st store and usually pick up a pigment or two while im there. My question is does anyone have a list of know what pigments are definatly available atm in Australia. The bf wont go get my shopping unless he has a specific list lolz.

also im desperate to get my hands on the teal pigment any ideas?


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmmm I think there was a list a short while back in the Australia thread to list what we cant get in AU, but I havent seen a list of what we do have...

This might be a good start... hopefully it helps!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f241/m...tralia-119228/

I am also heading over to the Chapel St Pro store in March


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

Specktra Meet!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ hahaha I will be in Melb for almost a week just after the HK launch...


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tana2210* 

 
_Hi all, so im in adelaide but the bf is heading to Melb in March. i have been to the chapel st store and usually pick up a pigment or two while im there. My question is does anyone have a list of know what pigments are definatly available atm in Australia. The bf wont go get my shopping unless he has a specific list lolz.

also im desperate to get my hands on the teal pigment any ideas?_

 
They have NOTHING!  Okay, I was exaggerating.. They have a display of all the tester pigments, which supposed to be in stock.. But then when you go to the actual shelf where all the pigments are lined up for sale - they are different from what is on display. The last time I went (last month), they had the pigments from old collections and some of the Perm pigments were sold out, such as Rose Gold, etc.  I think it is the best idea to check MACpro website and ring the store for availability.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah ringing them is definitely the way to go as Nat is right, they have all the testers out and half the time some of those aren't necessarily in stock.


----------

